# Fish Finder Installation on Bow of Bass Boat



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm wanting to get a fish finder for the bow of my bass boat. 

Is this something that you can install easily by yourself or should I let the pro's do it at a dealership? 

Any estimates on how much installation might cost??


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought it was pretty easy. Do you know positive from negative? If so then it's cake. If ya live around Portage Lakes I can give ya a hand if ya need one.

Gene


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it difficult to route the wiring back from the bow to the console master power switch? I haven't picked up my fish finder yet so I haven't read the instructions etc. Just wanted to see if it was something I could tackle. 

I sure do appreciate the offer for assistance but I'm down in the Dayton area. I would have taken you up on it.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

what kind of boat? I just installed a lowrance x125 on my boat. I have a 14' monarch flat bottom. The main thing and I guess hardest part is to make sure your transducer is absolutely level with the bottom of the boat. If you have all the decking and everything down it may be a little time consuming. I would try and do it yourself, and take the extra $ you would pay a dealer to buy more gear! Have fun


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

What kind of boat?
Transom mount or trolling motor mount or shoot thru-hull transducer?
I take it your boat doesn't/has never had a bow mount fish finder?

Not a hard job really!!! Just about any quality fish finder will have step by step instructions.It will tell you the correct way to install the transducer(usually they have pictures)and correct wiring procedure.If you have acsess to a fish-tape(used by electricians to pull wires) it makes it very easy to get wires from point A to B. If not a peice of stiff wire will do the same thing.

I've done a few of them,if you are the least bit mechanically inclined it will take less than 1 hour.

What fish-finder are you considering?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend paid Norton Marine $100 for labor to have one installed. If you just follow the directions it' easy. I've never rewired. I just tap into existing wiring under the panel at the bow. Use the inline fuse that comes with the unit though. Get a trolling motor transducer mount also. It's a piece of cake.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Dave hit it on the head. Tap into a ground and a hot up front....(not the lights tho they wont work for the power supply cuz they have to be on to get the power).. If ya have to run all the way back just cut one of the wires up front and use it to pull the two ya need (hot and neg) and 1 extra to replace the one ya just cut to the back. PM me if ya have any questions.

Gene


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an 05' Nitro NX750. I ordered my fish finder last night. Convinced the wife it would make a great Fathers Day gift . I bought a Hummingbird 535 from BPS should be at the house early next week. I also ordered a trolling motor transducer mounting bracket. I appreciate all of the advice. Gotta love this forum. I'll submit a post to let everyone know how it went.


----------

